# Competition: Win Phoenix Orchestra from Orchestral Tools



## OrchestralTools (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Want to win Phoenix Orchestra? We’ve hidden three musical references to three movies in the Phoenix Orchestra audio demos. The first person to name all three demos and movies correctly in this thread wins Phoenix Orchestra.

The audio demos are here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/phoenix-orchestra/audio

3 demos, 3 film references. Good luck!


----------



## Beans (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah, right. I should be working instead of listening to the demos again. I'll just pre-order it, instead. Nice try, OT.

... wait. You got me.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 8, 2020)

The Curse of the Jade Scorpion.
The Curse of the Jade Scorpion AGAIN.
Return of the Son of The Curse of the Jade Scorpion.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 8, 2020)

Typically the kind of competition I will never win xD


----------



## Ndee (Sep 8, 2020)

The Last Emperor
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Once Upon a Time in China


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Fish & Begonia (Phoenix & Begonia)
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon)
Fists of Fury (Legs of Steel)


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 8, 2020)

The audio glitch at the very end of "The Night Banquet by Presto C" just killed my ears. I cannot play anymore  (maybe cut the very end of the track to prevent further victims @OrchestralTools)


----------



## TheSigillite (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Fish & Begonia = Phoenix & Begonia
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon = Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon
Journey to the west = Journey East


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 8, 2020)

crud, was hoping it was a composing competition so I could lose fair and square 

everyone knows I don't watch the devil's box


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 8, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> crud, was hoping it was a composing competition so I could lose fair and square
> 
> everyone knows I don't watch the devil's box



Same here haha. Must get my credit card now.


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Fish & Begonia = Phoenix & Begonia
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon = Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon
The Banquet = The Night Banquet


----------



## Christoph18 (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix and the Begonia - The good, the bad and the ugly

Cherry Blossom - How to train your dragon

Fenhuang - The last emperor


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 8, 2020)

This is like the hardest challenge ever xD....My martial arts phase where I watched all those asian movies was like 16 years ago or so, so I can't really remember the music in those movies at all. Additionally, what exactly counts as a musical reference? Is the use of an erhu already a musical reference or is it about musical themes? Or orchestration? Also, are those references restricted to asian movies (or at least movies which take place there)? Could the reference be pretty much part of any cue of a soundtrack or is it at least restricted to main themes? Are the titles of the demo tracks actually the first clue? I listened to the demo tracks and honestly I have no idea xD. Whoever wins this competition by giving the correct answers I'll lift my hat to you, because I'm definitely overthinking this completely.


----------



## Sips Tea (Sep 8, 2020)

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - The Last Emperor


Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


Cherry Blossom - How to Train your Dragon


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 8, 2020)

Hint: The references are musical, not just film titles. 'Big Fish and Begonia' is correct, though! The title gives you a pretty big hint. And Alex Pfeffer's 'Legs of Steel' is one of the right demos, but what does it sound like? A very popular, very successful movie soundtrack... and nothing from Hollywood...


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 8, 2020)

Well, if it is only related to references in the titles, then it has probably already been solved! But as far as similarities in sound or themes go, the possibilities are endless ...

My try including possible title references:

Demos:
Fenhuang 
重新定义
Song of Dongting Lake
Gerry Blossom Sky
Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon
Phoenix and the Begonia

Movies:
Memoirs of a Geisha
The Last Emperor
Kung Fu Panda
Big Fish and Begonia
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Jazzaria (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Fish & Begonia (Phoenix and the Begonia Begonia)
Fists of Fury (Legs of Steel)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (Cherry Blossom Sky)


----------



## Sips Tea (Sep 8, 2020)

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - The Last Emperor


Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


Legs of Steel - Fists of Fury


----------



## BL (Sep 8, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hint: The references are musical, not just film titles. 'Big Fish and Begonia' is correct, though! The title gives you a pretty big hint. And Alex Pfeffer's 'Legs of Steel' is one of the right demos, but what does it sound like? A very popular, very successful movie soundtrack... and nothing from Hollywood...


Top three:

Phoenix and the Begonia = Big Fish and Begonia

Legs of Steel = Shaolin Soccer

Cherry Blossom Sky = A Better Tomorrow

There should be three winners. One for each film reference. The first person that listed the film reference and track first.

3 demos, 3 film references, 3 winners.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 8, 2020)

Ok, I think we are close ...
Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - The Last Emperor

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia

Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 8, 2020)

or ...

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia

Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer


----------



## yanwenli (Sep 8, 2020)

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - Croucbing Tiger Hidden Dragon

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia

Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer


----------



## JoshuaM (Sep 8, 2020)

Journey East- Crouching tiger hidden dragon

Legs of steel- Fist of Fury 

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## Christoph18 (Sep 8, 2020)

Legs of steel- Shaolin Soccer

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia 

Cherry Blossom Sky - How to train your dragon


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Fish & Begonia (Phoenix & Begonia)
Kung Fu Panda -(Song of Dongting)
Shaolin Soccer - (Legs of Steel)


----------



## Sips Tea (Sep 8, 2020)

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon - The Last Emperor


Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer


----------



## yanwenli (Sep 8, 2020)

Legs of steel- Shaolin Soccer

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia

fenghuang - Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 8, 2020)

Maybe

FengHuang - (The Last Emperor main theme)


Big Fish & Begonia (Phoenix & Begonia)

Shaolin Soccer - (Legs of Steel)


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 8, 2020)

Alright I try:

Legs of Steel = Shaolin Soccer (totally forgot about this movie but it's genius. And I hear the reference)

Phoenix and the Begonia = Big Fish & Begonia 

Cherry Blossom Sky = Memoirs of a Geisha (reference in the track: Going to School)


----------



## Jazzaria (Sep 8, 2020)

Crossed wires in my first response  meant a different one for one:

Big Fish & Begonia (Phoenix and the Begonia Begonia)
Fists of Fury (Legs of Steel)
Kung Fu Panda (Cherry Blossom Sky)


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoenix and the Begonia -> Big Fish & Begonia

Legs of Steel -> Shaolin Soccer.
^This was so obvious that I'm embarrassed I didn't get the musical reference.

Drowning Seagull Hidden Moon -> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
^Guessing because of title, not sure about the musical reference.

The Night Banquet -> The Banquet / The Wedding Banquet
^Another guess.

Fenghuang -> Way of the Dragon.
^...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm trash at these, and even though I liked princess mononoke, i had no idea there was actually a peace named journey to the west in it.




"I guide others to a treasure I cannot possess"


----------



## just2high (Sep 9, 2020)

Fenghuang = Enter the Dragon
Phoenix and the Begonia = Big Fish & Begonia
Legs of Steel = Way of the Dragon


----------



## TheSigillite (Sep 9, 2020)

Legs of Steel = Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia = Big Fish and Begonia
Sleeping Dogs = Kung Fu Panda Kai's Theme?
The Night Banquet (opening theme) = Crouching Tiger hidden dragon Night Fight (opening theme)?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 9, 2020)

Some of you are VERY close, great stuff! We'll announce the winner tomorrow. It will be better tomorrow 😉


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 9, 2020)

Let's see some proper walthrough videos so I may decide to pre-order!

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## yanwenli (Sep 9, 2020)

Legs of steel- Shaolin Soccer

Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia

Journey East - Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 9, 2020)

Was that a hint?
Fenghuang - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 9, 2020)

Sleeping dogs - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## Christoph18 (Sep 9, 2020)

X - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia 

Alright, now somebody copy this and replace X with all the demo names. 

My guess is x = Journey East

Journey East - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 9, 2020)

Cherry Blossom! - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 9, 2020)

Aldo_arf said:


> Cherry Blossom! - A better Tomorrow
> Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
> Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


Cheery blossom minute 1:11 is the musical reference to a Better tommorrow!!!


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 9, 2020)

Aldo_arf said:


> Cheery blossom minute 1:11 is the musical reference to a Better tommorrow!!!


 0:37


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes got this too 

Cherry Blossom! - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 9, 2020)

Cherry Blossom Sky - A better Tomorrow
Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 9, 2020)

I stick to my answer. I know what I'm hearing


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 10, 2020)

OK, it's time to announce the winner...

Aldo_arf was actually the first person to find all 3 hidden soundtracks, but he was also first on Facebook! (BL is right—there are 3 winners: One here, one on Facebook, and one on Twitter)

So the next person was Fry777. *Congratulations, Fry777, you won Phoenix Orchestra!*

Please email us at [email protected] so we can set you up.

Thank you to everyone who joined in!

The answers, for the record:
- Phoenix and the Begonia - Big Fish and Begonia
- Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer
- Cherry Blossom Sky - A Better Tomorrow

Also thanks to Maxi Menot and Zeina Azouqah from Track15, Alex Pfeffer, and Alex Niedt for agreeing to play along and creating such wonderful demos.


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 10, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> OK, it's time to announce the winner...
> 
> Aldo_arf was actually the first person to find all 3 hidden soundtracks, but he was also first on Facebook! (BL is right—there are 3 winners: One here, one on Facebook, and one on Twitter)
> 
> ...


There is this beauty in languague, it´s all about how we interpret the words. VERY useful if you apply it in a competion with hidden hints. In this case was OT repeating the word TOMORROW that lighted the bulb in my brain. Something very similar happened to me in the riddles giveaway. 

Great competition, it was not easy and pretty challenging, congrats to everyone involved.

Thanks a lot, 

Aldo Rodríguez


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 10, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> OK, it's time to announce the winner...
> 
> Aldo_arf was actually the first person to find all 3 hidden soundtracks, but he was also first on Facebook! (BL is right—there are 3 winners: One here, one on Facebook, and one on Twitter)
> 
> ...



Wow thank you OT !
Looking forward to test this beautiful library !


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 10, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 10, 2020)

Grats! @Aldo_arf


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Sep 10, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> OK, it's time to announce the winner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Congrats to Aldo_arf and Fry777!


Just curious was there a hint in the title of Cherry Blossom Sky that relates to A Better Tomorrow? For Phoenix and the Begonia the hint was directly related to the title of the movie and for Legs of Steel it was the name of main character (Mighty Steel Leg), was there a connection to Cherry Blossom Sky? It was clear that Aldo_arf had found a theme from the movie and through my research I found that tune referred to as “Mark’s Theme.” Upon hearing what Aldo_arf had posted I reflected back on how that is very memorable theme from the movie but my research led me down the wrong path as Wikipedia refers to a different tune as the movie’s main theme titled, “In the Sentimental Past”. I thought the name Mandarin Memories might be a hint but there wasn’t any musical references to that tune.

Even after knowing Aldo_arf had discovered the theme I kept searching for other hidden themes as well and tried to uncover if there were clues in the title of Cherry Blossom Sky. I knew I’d gone too far when I started reading translated Mandarin and Cantonese lyrics, roaming the catalogs of Joseph Woo and James Wong Jim, and closing the night at the piano in defeat singing and playing a medley of “In the Sentimental Past” into the Beatles “Let it Be.” 

Anyway, just curious if there were any hints connecting A Better Tomorrow to Cherry Blossom Sky besides the one in this thread that seemed to lead to “Tomorrow Will be Better”? Lastly, I found this to be a fun and inspiring challenge. Thanks for the opportunity to win Phoenix Orchestra as well as providing the wonderful experience.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 10, 2020)

JohnnyFiction said:


> Just curious was there a hint in the title of Cherry Blossom Sky that relates to A Better Tomorrow?


Nope, just a random title I gave it. When they asked for a musical quote from A Better Tomorrow, I didn't know it was for a competition, so this was a fun surprise for me, too.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Sep 14, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Nope, just a random title I gave it. When they asked for a musical quote from A Better Tomorrow, I didn't know it was for a competition, so this was a fun surprise for me, too.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!



Wow! That does sound like an exciting surprise!


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Nope, just a random title I gave it. When they asked for a musical quote from A Better Tomorrow, I didn't know it was for a competition, so this was a fun surprise for me, too.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


Could you tell us, in what way you were quoting which track of that soundtrack? I haven’t watched the movie and even after the solution, I couldn’t find the quote.  There was only one track I could find on YouTube, none of the soundtrack can be found on Apple Music, so, maybe I just didn’t come across the title ...


----------



## philtsai (Sep 14, 2020)

As a Chinese…… I can't even know them…………But I'll try


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 14, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Could you tell us, in what way you were quoting which track of that soundtrack? I haven’t watched the movie and even after the solution, I couldn’t find the quote.  There was only one track I could find on YouTube, none of the soundtrack can be found on Apple Music, so, maybe I just didn’t come across the title ...


Aldo_arf noted this in posts #42 and #43 above with both the time code and a YouTube link. 👍


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 14, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> - Legs of Steel - Shaolin Soccer



WOW - there is somebody else who knows the funniest movie in the world??? ❤ 🥰 

#YouLookLikeE.T. 🤣


----------

